# My new toys!



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Just back from Bella Barista, an excellent if expensive afternoon. Now I just need to learn how to use them!

Paul


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm looking at this machine also. Did you look at the rocket r58? Did you look at any other grinders

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes I did, but whilst the Rocket looks lovely it has a removable control panel which seemed a bit fiddly, and in this new version the Alex seemed to be slightly better finished. Talking to Claudette it is probably more stable for temperature.

For grinders I was tempted by the Mazzer Mini but in reality Mini is not a good description, it is huge and introducing a large coffee machine into the kitchen was just acceptable but to bring a grinder of that size and somewhat industrial appearance would not have gone down well. The eureka mingnon was also on my shortlist but seemed to give more clumping and probably more importantly seemed to make more mess!

Don't know if this helps. If you have time I could not recommend an afternoon at Bella Barista more highly.

Paul


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have a Vario already but have had a few probs with you it, so looking to get rid. Mazzer seems like the only option. Apart from anfim mini. Have yet to hear about this machine

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

BB's approach reminds me very much of high end hifi shops









What is the Anfim mini?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

When I swapped from MC2 to Mini-e the difference in the kitchen from a size perspective was hardly noticable.

Royal , however , was a bit of a shock. haha


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations CoffeeDoc, great set up. I was up at BB on Thursday morning and I was admiring the duetto then. Great machine. I think the R58 is slightly prettier, but the duetto is probably the better machine - you made a good choice. I'm sure you'll me making great coffee in no time.

I'd echo all the comments re BB. Claudette is incredibly helpful, very patient and gives you all the time you need to make your decisions - I could have spent all day there! The rest of the team are a really nice and enthusiastic bunch as well - I was very impressed with BB, though I have bought stuff from them before so I was not surprised by the level of service.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

CoffeeDoc said:


> View attachment 2476
> 
> 
> Just back from Bella Barista, an excellent if expensive afternoon. Now I just need to learn how to use them!
> ...


Hi Paul, Wow, hope you are pleased with the shiny things and the service @BB? I have exactly the same setup.

Already had the Vario bought on the forum and got the Alex a month ago from BB.

Love how quiet the rotary pump is and the lack of need to flush before pulling shots. Temperature seems very stable too. Not experienced enough yet to play with PID settings yet, but plenty of time for this......

Don't steam milk often but it leaves my previous Silvia standing when it comes to the task. Much easier to control though I know that Luke and others have ordered 4 hole nozzles for theirs.

Do keep us posted on your progress 

Ian


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Very, very nice Duetto. probably me, but that vario looks out of place next to that beauty.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That Duetto looks great. Big improvements have been made since the original version 1.

Am sure you will enjoy the control you now have over temperature, volumes & of course the steam power at your disposal.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice rig, CD. Dual boiler looks like the way forward for home use.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice choice Paul (CoffeeDoc)

I have a day off next week and will be visiting Bella Barista for a side-by-side comparison of the R58 and Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV, using beans I am familiar with.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I like the look of the r58 more and its £200 cheaper. But what i have seen on youtube those taps would frustrate me, they take a turn or so before they work


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Delighted with the new Alex, even managed to produce this today, I can only get better!

Paul


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very impressive Paul - puts my meagre efforts to shame.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Ian,

The Alex seems fantastic, I still need to sort out grinding and tamping to make reliable espresso, but the steaming seems to be coming on, the machine is certainly capable of more that I am. A bit like a learner driver in an F1 racing car!

Paul


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Beauty Personified.....

Sorry, not you CoffeeDoc, the Duetto









Maybe my lottery ticket will do well tonight.... fingers crossed


----------



## Ricki (May 4, 2013)

Awesome buy. Congrats and have fun!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Enjoy it mate it looks lovely.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

